# Help! BHT Acting Erratic!



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

i'm hoping I can have some insight here..

One of my bleeding heart tetras has been acting REALLY funny this last hour..

His colors are darker [more of a brown color..] Looks like spotted bars almost down his body.. Seems confused and listless and his breathing is quick.

All of my other fish are fine. I just did a water change today, so all of my water measurements came out fine.

Ph - 7.0
Nitrate/Nitrite - 0
Ammonia .02 ppm
Temp is 28.5C.

He's separated himself from his school, it really concerns me!

Pics attached..


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

He passed last night.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear,have you tested your GH/KH levels?


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I haven't, no. :C


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

What you described also happened to me in the past with a few fish i was keeping.I later tested my water and found those two levels to be extremely low.Our water is way to soft and contains little to no minerals which our fish need.You might wanna get your water tested either by a LFS, a testing kit,or digital read out pen for aquatic use.



Scampi said:


> I haven't, no. :C


----------



## KeyLime (Jun 29, 2014)

The bleeding heart is a soft water fish. 
The water conditions sound OK.
Don't overdose anti-chlorine on WC. 
If no other fish were affected, it's hard to say. Fish often have parasites, too.


----------

